# Do I Need Eggcrate?, for around 30 lbs of rocks



## celaeno (Apr 28, 2006)

i just got 30 lbs of rocks (bluestone) today and was wondering if i would need eggcrate to prevent my tank bottom from cracking. the cave structure i tend to put into the 30x12x12" tank (20 gallon long) is 18 long x 7 wide x 7" high.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

being lazy and quoting myself



PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> not "needed", but it helps.
> 
> gives you a stable base to build off, spreads the weight a bit (stops it concentrating on 1 point, and spreads it to the edge of the cells.) stops the rocks scratching the glass, and to a degree adds a cushion between the rocks and glass, so if they do fall they don't focus all their weight again (possibly still crack the tank, but its less likely)


30lb isn't a lot, that said I used roofing slates in my 33g to support 50+ lb of tufa.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

i dont use eggcrate, but i have about three inches of gravel so my rocks dont touch the glass


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

No.


----------



## celaeno (Apr 28, 2006)

would it be safer if i put a long rectangular piece of slate to support the two pillars on the right? here's a photo of what i did:


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's a lnk to another similar topic
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=176622


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

And I will post this link again because I find it extremely educational.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... ostorder=a sc&&start=0

As far as the slate goes - obviously its not a bad thing, but I am not sure what it accomplishes.

But I say just do it.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

it spreads the weight, rather than allowing it to be focussed onto a single point


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Egg crate is not needed, it's one of those internet fallacies that has recently been questioned. Go ahead and use egg crate if it makes you feel better, it certainly isn't going to hurt anything but it might not help as much as you think it does.


----------



## blueinfinity (Jul 17, 2003)

wont hurt, if you put gravel under the rocks its not needed

I like to place my base rocks THAN put on graven,
so for me I find it handy because then i have no rocks right on the glass,

I also put the crate on any walls i have rocks leaned against, 
I do this more so because I am worried about the rocks sliding/scratching


----------

